# New Web Comic: Animal Town Confidential



## johnlapoint (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey everybody,
John Lapoint here. My dad and I just launched a new furry web comic. It's called Animal Town Confidential and it's on the Duck Web Comics at http://theduckwebcomics.com/Animal_Town_Confidential/. Enjoy!


----------

